# Movement trays??



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering how do you guys move your men across the field? I am sick of moving 300+ skaven a round with sliding them. Is there an easyer way? I noticed LOTR has movement trays? Is there any for WHFB? or can I just use the LOTR ones?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GW sells movement trays for WFB...

Linky


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You can also make your own. There are a lot of methods, here is an easy tutorial for one way of doing it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

RC Cars. If I'm losing, I just press the big red button.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> RC Cars. If I'm losing, I just press the big red button.


:goodpost:

Good plan:victory:


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The GW kits work and are designed to be cut up (stiff plastic, so use tin cutters) and glued with borders to the sizes needed. I find that one needs magnets for clean movement. You can buy either rolls of small/relatively strong round magnets to glue to bases or buy magnetized/rubber like flexible strips on rolls in narrow widths with sticky peel off sides (still need to glue but helps set in place) or non-sticky sides for ease of magnetizing bases as needed. We either then buy magnetic sheets on rolls or thin metal ("tin") sheets for the bases and overlay them (for stiffness) over the plastic provided by the GW kits. Without the magnets the models will tend to tip over and not stay in neat order, especially when picking up or pushing across the table. Tin sheets work well with cutting with tin snips and bending the sides and corners so as to create a nice fitting and a surface that magnets will tend to stick to, as long as one premeasures and ensures a slight bit of room for bases and models not quite fitting together. 

Also, you can buy premade movement trays and magnetized based from gale force 9 on the Internet but they are presized and not cheap. 

I often build standard sizes and depths of trays and one base wide strips for adding ranks or files to the standard tray sized in order to allow for more flexible use of trays and ease in reforming units, even though it looks better to have trays designed to exactly fit the army one is playing if playing in a tourney where painting and appearance matters. For example, I have made a series of 1x5 20mm square base trays for dark elf RXB models and then rank them up and place them side-by-side as needed. I might run two ranks by ten wide initially and then, when threatened with a possible charge by a single model or one or two ranked unit or by a flank charge, will reform to 4 ranks five models wide to attempt to retain greater ranks and remain steadfast for at least a turn. 

With skaven units, one can start with five model wide and up to five to ten models deep trays. Then create additional trays one or two bases wide by five to ten bases long in order to allow flexible reforms to change the width of the unit as needed to maximize ranks and maintain steadfastness while also maximizing the number of models in combat.

Skirmish units now required fixed distances between models in a sort of loose rank and file pattern. This is difficult to do without trays. I add little thin magnetized strips to the trays to mark the requisite gaps and spaces between the skirmishers and then can easily slide the bases over those strips when forming up and closing the gaps for combat.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Another thing that would help with Skaven is regimental bases. It makes it much easier to setup the models on the movement trays, to remove large amounts of rats when necessary, and allows for easy ranking of otherwise difficult models.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought the GW tray and liked it. However, I did not like the customary GW price for plastic. 
flat....unsculpted plastic.

So, i took some remaining edges and used thick card stock from a work presentation and made my own trays. Some priming and rubber cement and VIOLA! 

"Ghetto movement trays".

Any horde army should save the massive cash for these.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I just make mine out of soda pop containers.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Flindo said:


> I just make mine out of soda pop containers.


Do you have any photos?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Flindo said:


> I just make mine out of soda pop containers.


:shok: really? if you did that what an epic moving tray maker you are.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

There is a few online how-to vids on how to do what he did. Works great and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't even use movement trays because my armies are small.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

heck I play ogres and I still use movement trays... and not just for gnoblar. Though I certainly didnt use to in the old edition.


----------



## relicmoss (Dec 30, 2009)

I play Skaven so movement trays are essential! After much experimentation I have found my favourite method to be as follows:
I bought thin A4 sheets of hard plastic from a modelling shop, and ordered green coloured adhesive backed sheet metal from http://www.magneticdisplays.co.uk/magdisp1.asp (a very useful website!). I stuck the metal to the plastic and cut it to the eact right size. I then ordered the adhesive backed round magnets from that site and stuck them to the bottom of each model's base (you have to stick them so they actually are stuck to the bottom of the edge rim of the base, but they aren't noticable).
The results are remarkable. There is no visible edge to the movement tray so you can easily make smaller ones and combine them to form larger units or to supplement larger movement trays. The trays can be tipped upside down and the models will not fall off. They are very easy to make and perfect to use!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

olderplayer said:


> The GW kits work and are designed to be cut up (stiff plastic, so use tin cutters) and glued with borders to the sizes needed. .


You don't actually need to cut them... Just score them on one side with your hobby knife and you can snap them apart... Much cleaner than trying to cut them.


----------

